# Taylor County



## George J (Aug 11, 2014)

Who's hunting taylor this year?


----------



## stevo15 (Aug 12, 2014)

I will be hunting Taylor and Bleckley.  Really like Taylor.  My second year there.


----------



## denny (Sep 1, 2014)

Ill be there!


----------



## musk rat (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm hunting Taylor also. Saw a doe and 2 yearlings Sat. morning. And a few turkeys but that was all. Hopefully it'll get better when the acorns start falling.


----------



## musk rat (Sep 25, 2014)

Anybody hunting this weekend? According to GON the feed times aren't too good but I'm going anyway. I was wondering if anyone has noticed any deer movement lately? I'm hoping the acorns are falling a little better this weekend. GLTA.


----------



## George J (Sep 25, 2014)

musk rat said:


> Anybody hunting this weekend? According to GON the feed times aren't too good but I'm going anyway. I was wondering if anyone has noticed any deer movement lately? I'm hoping the acorns are falling a little better this weekend. GLTA.



I went last weekend and had a chance on a doe. Deer are moving early morning. I did more work then hunting. Good luck.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

I haven't had any morning movement but seen several doe & younglin's in the evenings...


----------



## musk rat (Sep 29, 2014)

I went Sat. morning and saw nothing but I think I spooked one going to the stand. That's the only time I got to hunt due to planting food plots. I did walk to another stand Sun. morning around 8:00 just to see if anything was moving about and saw a doe and 2 yearlings. I'll try again this coming weekend and hope I can hunt a little bit longer this time. I really want to take my first deer with a bow.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 29, 2014)

I hunted my folks farm in Taylor on Satuurday evening and saw 3 hunting Sawtooths and corn. Hunted red oaks Sunday morning and ran deer out walking in. Saw 2 from the stand. The red oaks were dropping good. Be back this weekend.


----------



## musk rat (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks like the first cool front coming through this weekend! Maybe a little rain with it Friday which would be great for the food plots and a Sat. morning hunt! Can't wait.


----------



## George J (Sep 30, 2014)

What were the prime days last year of the rut here in Taylor?


----------



## musk rat (Oct 1, 2014)

For me personally, the first week of November I see a lot of deer movement. The biggest buck I saw last year already had busted up antlers so I let him walk. He was a nice 10 point but 2 tines were broke off so I'm hoping he shows back up this year. I plan on taking a week off during this time cause usually the cameras are showing a good bit of bucks.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Oct 5, 2014)

Hunted in evening on 10/04. Hunting red oaks killed one doe and saw 4 more. Dad hunted Sawtooths and corn and saw 7.


----------



## musk rat (Oct 6, 2014)

I only saw 1 doe this weekend and I chose to let her walk. Maybe this weekend will be better but it looks like for now it's not going to be as cool as I would like.


----------



## musk rat (Oct 13, 2014)

Went bow hunting twice this weekend and only saw one spike and 5 turkeys. Saw quite a few scrapes and a couple of rubs. Just really need some rain for the food plots cause it's mighty dry!


----------



## stevo15 (Oct 22, 2014)

Lot of scrapes and a couple horned trees in Taylor on our property.  I killed an 8 point last Tuesday after he checked a scrape.  Lot of mature deer on their feet in the last couple of weeks. This weekend should be a good one.


----------



## musk rat (Oct 27, 2014)

Saw a lot of does and yearlings this past weekend. Some of the does were tearing up a licking branch so it must be getting close. There was a big scrape under the branch also. I saw a lot of scrapes but not many rubs. Got a bunch of pictures also of bucks checking scrapes. Still need some rain, the plots are not near as good as they should be but the deer are using them. Cool weather on the way this weekend and I'm taking next week off from work so hopefully something will start happening!


----------



## George J (Oct 27, 2014)

I will be in the tree Halloween morning ready for the buck that sliced and dice a cypress tree in front of me. Good luck everyone!


----------



## mockjaybird (Nov 2, 2014)

Is anyone seeing any type of rutting activity in Taylor? Been up here since Saturday, my brother is seeing 10 to 12 does every time he sits with no bucks anywhere! I saw two does yesterday evening. Is it still early yet?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 2, 2014)

I am on vacation this week and will be splitting my time between Taliaferro and Taylor. Our plots in Taylor are just about dead due to lack of rain.


----------



## mockjaybird (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes sir, the same here! We need rain something bad! We have a good many pics of bucks, but they are all late at night! I thought with the somewhat cooler weather it would get these bucks up and moving during the day or just at last light!


----------



## George J (Nov 3, 2014)

My food plots are pretty bad too. I hunted this weekend and seen a lot of deer. I killed a small six on Sunday morning. I needed some meat.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 3, 2014)

Killed a nice 9pt in Taylor on October 26. He was out cruising. Let him walk once that morning then He came back and gave me a better look. Have been seeing lots of does and a few young bucks. Saw 14 yesterday evening. No real sign of rutting activity.


----------



## gacracker67 (Nov 4, 2014)

mockjaybird said:


> Is anyone seeing any type of rutting activity in Taylor? Been up here since Saturday, my brother is seeing 10 to 12 does every time he sits with no bucks anywhere! I saw two does yesterday evening. Is it still early yet?



Hang in there, its coming. 8th thru 17th.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 4, 2014)

I have been hunting my property on and off...I only kill a deer or two off it every year, so far haven't pulled the trigger on one there yet. Seeing quite a few while in the stand and on the camera. 

This is off Hwy 137 on Henry Currington Rd.


----------



## mockjaybird (Nov 5, 2014)

Well after all my questioning about seeing no bucks between my brother and myself, he goes and shoots a fine 9pt this morning following one of those does! Think it is getting real close to heating up here in Taylor! Good luck to all...


----------



## gacracker67 (Nov 5, 2014)

Your brother did good. Nice buck.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 7, 2014)

Youngsters are chasing and sparring! Saw 4 bucks this evening and all were aggravating does.


----------



## George J (Nov 7, 2014)

Good to hear Jeff I was thinking it would start sometime this week. I'm hunting next Thursday - Sunday, Hopefully it will be on then.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 10, 2014)

No chasing yet in southern Taylor. Bucks still in bachelor groups according to pics. Hopefully cold snap and rain this weekend will kick it in. Anyone seeing any activity?


----------



## musk rat (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like some cold weather moving in. Gonna be some good hunting this weekend! (Hopefully).


----------



## George J (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok I got a couple new bucks on the trail cams but no chasing.


----------



## rwh (Nov 17, 2014)

i shot a 9 point 11-6 with a big neck and black glands but friday i had 5 does under me that didn't seem too nervous.  i'm not sure what i think.  i have some friends that have been wearing them out above the fall line for about a week.


----------



## George J (Nov 17, 2014)

rwh said:


> i shot a 9 point 11-6 with a big neck and black glands but friday i had 5 does under me that didn't seem too nervous.  i'm not sure what i think.  i have some friends that have been wearing them out above the fall line for about a week.


I hear ya Rwh, I know a lot of big bucks hit the dirt that week and have been told the ruts over but I don't believe it. I'm getting new scrapes and new bucks on camera.


----------



## rwh (Nov 17, 2014)

george my neighbor says he saw 3 bucks running together last week.  the sunday after i shot that buck i had a spike come out and go up and bother a group of does and then something ran them all off.  it was big but i couldn't see any antlers.  my friends north of reynolds are slaying mature bucks right now and say they are running does.  i'm about ready to start chasing tree rats.  i may hunt hard for this week and if i don't see another decent buck i'll put a doe in the freezer and be done.


----------



## George J (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chasing reports?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 23, 2014)

I killed a nice 10, west of Butler off 137, yesterday morning. He and a 6 chased a doe all over me at 9:15. Grunting every step.

It was slow excluding that 1 chase.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 23, 2014)

Hunted Saturday saw 12 deer in the morning with 5 of those being bucks. Three of the bucks were cruising including a pretty tempting 10 pt. Also saw a spike and small 8 sparing. Saw 12 does on foodplot/feeder that evening. Scrapes are all dead.


----------



## George J (Dec 2, 2014)

It's been very slow on my lease. I hope December will be better.


----------

